# Columbus Antique and Modern Gun Show



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

This show is coming up on March 15-17. I was wondering if anyone has been to this show and if it is worth the drive from Akron. The "antique" part of the title has me interested, but I'm not sure if it worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

If you know what you are doing and what you are looking for it is worth it. The prices will be astronomical but if you can prove you know your stuff you can get them at a fair price.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bonecrusher said:


> If you know what you are doing and what you are looking for it is worth it. The prices will be astronomical but if you can prove you know your stuff you can get them at a fair price.


I sorta know what I'm doing lol... I got my first M1 Garand for Christmas and want to start collecting old military rifles. I'm not quite ready to buy anything else right now, but was wondering if this would be a good show just to see what's out there. About how many vendors do you think are there/how long would you think it would take to go through? Is this a show I could go through in 30 minutes? 

My wife and I were wanting to go check out the new Cabela's, and figured we could just add this to the day if we're going to be driving down from Akron.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

the prices at gun shows on MOST guns are skyrocketing.as is ammo.your best bet is going if you have some thing to trade.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

where is this show located?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If it opens by 0900, it'll be packed by noon. (just my .02)


----------

